# Rear screen DAB aerial



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi guys. Has anybody successfully connected to, and used the DAB aerial elements that exist in the rear screen? It seems that an aerial amplifier part 8J8035225J that is located in the upper edge of the rear hatch lid is needed along with its associated wiring which I assume is not part of the standard loom. Any information will be gratefully received.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Am I the only person who would like to use the rear window DAB aerial elements instead of having to stick an ugly aerial onto the inside of the windscreen?

If anybody did not understand my original post, have a look at the aerials topic in the Knowledge Base. The DAB aerial is shown in the pictures in the top left hand corner of the screen.

Am I right in thinking that DAB radio was never available with any UK market OEM headunit? If so,that may explain the lack of knowledge about the use of the rear screen aerial.


----------



## Kent Andrew (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi,
I am following this as I would like to fit a DAB radio and if I can easily use the rear screen rather than a stick-on aerial I would.

Andrew


----------



## Cornwall (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi ttony,

I've recently had mine in at the dealers for this very thing to see if we could adapt the existing RSN-e system to DAB. Unfortunately after many tried and tested amps etc etc we drew a blank. The only way it would seem, unless somebody has come up with a solution is that UK vehicles have to have the little stick on aerial and possibly a DAB Motion unit which you can locate in the boot if you don't want a hard wired system with the "parrot type" controller stuck on your dash but which integrates with the RSN-e unit.

I'm undecided at the moment but will possibly favour the DAB Motion unit.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi Cornwall,

My issue is not quite the same as yours. I have a Pioneer headunit with DAB. I just want to try to avoid having to use a stick-on type aerial on the inside of the windscreen. In some European markets the existing DAB aerial elements in the rear screen are used, but not at all in the UK it seems.

From looking at the parts lists it is obvious that the 8J8035225J aerial amplifier is need in the rear hatch lid together with a suitable cable to the headunit. What I need to know/understand is whether the amplifier will connect to the elements in the rear screen or whether the connections are not factory fitted to the screen if the amplifier is not specified.

There is also the issue of needing to provide a 12v phantom source for the amplifier as my Pioneer headunit will not provide it. I should be able to sort that out though.

I am prepared to experiment with this install but don't want to pay the dealer price for a new amplifier. Do any members use any German or other European breakers that they can recommend?


----------



## Cornwall (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi tttony,

I understand where you are coming from.

You really need one of our German colleagues that has one installed that you could look at photo's of the installation.

http://www.tt-owners-club.net/

how is your German, some of it translates but there appears to be a few guys on here who have done such a mod, might be worth an e-mail or two

All the best with that


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi Cornwall,

Thanks for that lead. With the help of Bing Translate I've had a trawl through the German owners club site but haven't found anything yet.

I'll keep the forum posted when I make any progress.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Just a quick update. After a lot of research and drawing a lot of blanks from various professional retrofitters I am now convinced this is possible. I'm therefore off to my main dealer to order the necessary parts tomorrow (special order from Audi Germany).

The only thing that I'm not totally sure of at this stage is which solder pads on the rear screen need to be connected to which pins on the amplifier module.

Watch this space!


----------



## prop135 (Aug 8, 2011)

Good luck with this as I drew a blank. The stick on screen aerials for dab are a bit hit and miss. I ended up with a sharkfin on the roof instead.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

I collected the parts yesterday. I'm now waiting for a warm and dry day to start all the necessary trim removal!


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I'd be very interested in this also.... I put my DAB aerial on the top of the glovebox in the dash and the reception is hopeless.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Wow... Local AUDI offered a full retrofit for £500.. Declined & bought a fugly little thing & stuck aftermarket ariel on rear screen

If u get the rear screen thing to work... Another interested party

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi Samoa,

What exactly were Audi offering to do for £500? Surely not just making the rear screen DAB aerial elements operative.

Up to now I've not been able to find any business in the UK that even knew that that the rear screen retrofit was a possibility.

At present, the problem that I still have is not knowing for sure which of the three pins on the amp module need to be connected to the three solder pads on the rear screen. I'm hoping that it may be clearer when I have removed the trim. If anyone has any ideas as to where I may find the info (the workshop manual is no help) please let me know.


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Might be worth sending 1wheelonly a PM... He's a bit of a whizz on all things electrical re the TT. If he can't sort it, it probably can't be done... No pressure


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi tttony, any progress?


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.my-gti.com/2742/aerial-infor ... lf-mark-vi

http://www.mk5golfgti.co.uk/forum/index ... ic=89829.0

possible...........


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi, I've not attempted the install yet as I'm waiting to get the time and a couple of good weather days.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

tttony said:


> Hi Samoa,
> 
> What exactly were Audi offering to do for £500? Surely not just making the rear screen DAB aerial elements operative.
> 
> ...


Somehow lost this thread from my stickies - apparently was to install everything that would make my car have. DAB on the RNS E from the unit to the ariel

My RNS E reception is still [email protected] at the best of times, nothing like the symphony unit I had in my old A3

Thought it was robbery so bought a third party one - not that happy with that either...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi tttony,
I guess this may interest you:
http://www.partsbase.org/parts/aud-8j8035225j/
Shows your antenna amplifier installed in a TT, original parts catalogue from Audi. It all points to this being possible.

As I am contemplating getting a new head unit with DAB and hate the idea of a sticker antenna, your project is of great interest to me as well. Best of luck, and please do a how to if you succeed.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

OK guys, here's an update.

Over the weekend I removed the trim from inside the hatch which required more pulling force than I expected.

Soldered the three wires to the pads on the screen, installed the amp module, ran a temporary aerial wire from the module (brown connector) to the Pioneer HU and selected DAB radio on the HU. Result - "No signal" displayed on the HU!

I've carried out these checks (a) continuity of the aerial cable and (b) that the HU is supplying the 12v phantom supply to the amp module. Both OK. The module is new from Audi (despite the Aug 06 date of manufacture).

I couldn't find any info on the web as to which wire from the module went to which solder pad on the screen. However, the pads on the screen are marked with one, two and three dots and the pins of the connector plug are marked 1, 2 and 3 and so I connected 1 to 1 etc. That also matches the way the existing am module on the other side is wired up.

As the module is only connected to the Pioneer HU I can't see that any coding would be required as there is no connection to CAN. But could someone with vagcom look to see if there is any coding for the various aerial amp modules?

Incidentally, the strange thing is that it seems that the rear screens are made with all the connectors for all the possible aerial amp modules and then the cables for the unwanted ones are snipped off as there were 2mm lengths of wire still soldered to each of the three pads. Why would Audi do that?

Any ideas of what the problem may be anyone?

At least I have had one good result in the last week, see my post in the window regulator sticky.


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

I am afraid this is beyond me, but I would love to see you succeed. Does the antenna amplifier need to be grounded in order to operate? Did you fix it with a bolt to the bare body?


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Tttony, not sure if this helps, but this is what I could find:

Aerial amplifier 4 -R113-
1 - Connection TV3 (green) to TV tuner -R78-
2 - Connection DAB (black)
3 - Connection for window aerials (1 - TV/DAB, 2 - DAB, 3 - TV3)

Found the above in the repair manual. Note item 3 regarding the leads. Still not clear if all three should be connected or only no. 2 for your configuration, but the latter certainly seems plausible. That would explain why the screen comes with 3 leads/options and the two unused are snipped off during install. In your case the car had none of the options and all three were snipped.

The black connector according to the manual, (but yours is reddish brown in your picture?) is for DAB coax from amplifier to radio.

The info on how to connect the leads to the window is in the repair manual Electrical System, Repair group 97. Unfortunately I don't have it.

Edit: I do have the workshop manual as it turns out, but the repair group 97 only contain general info on wire repairs.


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Another thought, are you sure that amplifier part number you got is for DAB and not just TV tuner? There are a number of different part numbers that fit in the R113 mounting space. They have almost same part numbers, but slightly different letters at the end and have different functions, and as the TT never had DAB, you may need i.e. an A6 part instead, or something like that. Just mentioning, not sure it is correct.


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

tttony, I poked around a little bit and found a nice thread for an A6 retrofit with pictures and all. Should be helpful.
http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/re ... ll.227093/

Note that only one lead is soldered to the rear windscreen and note where it goes in the three lead connector, you want to use the middle/no. 2 position it seems. Hope this is the key!

Also you may notice the slightly different part number for the amplifier. But before looking at other amplifiers, please try with one lead first. You may need to try each of the 3 solder pads on the screen if no 2 is unsuccessful, but it seems no. 2 is what you are looking for. As your one lead is already in the right place, you may just ease out the two other leads from the plug and give it a go. Remember to tune on the dab. It does not auto tune.

Best of luck.
(Sorry about the thread bombing)


----------



## Add5y (Jul 19, 2014)

I really hope someone manages to sort out a decent dab rear screen aerial install once and for all as I'm sure the powers that be are still intent at switching off the FM signals anytime from 2017.
Good luck guys


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Tttony, how was your weekend? I was hoping you found time to do some more tests? I am eager to know whether this is feasible or not. Driving around with my Pioneer unlocked in the dash until I know whether the OEM DAB windscreen antenna may be used or not. I am afraid it will be difficult to get out once clicked in. 
Also ordered a reverse camera that I intend to install at the same time.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi Sophus, I hope to have time to-day to take another look. I'm fed up with running around with all the hatch trim off!

Thanks for your continued interest and earlier posts and links. I had found all the info before when I did the same trawl around the net. None of the info is specific for the TT unfortunately. The other Audi models use different amp modules.

I'm pretty sure that I do have the correct amp module for DAB but I was a bit surprised that the left hand aerial socket is brown rather than black which is the correct Fakra DAB colour. That may be however because the socket is for "DAB/TV4" and not just DAB.

Watch this space!

P.S. the Pioneer units come in and out of the mounting cage without a problem and so I'd lock it back in if I were you.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I've had my pioneer out atleast 4-5 times since installing... Using the removal keys they are pretty easy.... Hardest part is removing the initial plastic trim surround it!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

How about asaharts magnetic one in my thread:-
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=975289&p=5729897#p5729897
He says its really good.
Too cheap to be true??? defo a lot easier and something I could attempt.


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi Paulw, not sure if that was intended as a joke or not?
I believe the point of all this is to avoid having an ugly in your face stick-on aerial to get DAB reception, that means glass mounted stick-on or magnetic fixed roof mounted whip aerial. Both qualify as ugly I am afraid.


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

Oh dear, I thought it was just about acceptable  , for £15 worth a punt, its the reception that really matters....maybe... :?


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Ohh no! It is all about the looks!


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Umm... Wouldnt want to be confused for a taxi with that big aerial on top!!!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I've had another go at the set up this afternoon and it now works but not in the way I was expecting! I still get no signal with the aerial cable plugged into the Brown Fakra socket on the amp module but when it is plugged into the GREEN Fakra socket I an getting good DAB reception on a number of stations. I think however that that is using elements in the rear screen that are intended for TV reception and are therefore not optimal for DAB reception. I've just checked on line for what DAB stations I should be able to receive in S. Hampshire and there are more than I can get which would indicate that the signal strength is not as good as it should be.

On the basis of getting some useable stations I went ahead and ran the aerial cable from the hatch through the right hand hinge grommet and behind the right A pillar and dash to the headunit.

I think that there is still some room from further experimentation but I am pleased that I have proved the concept possible.

The problem with the brown socket may be that the amp module always needs its phantom 12v supply via the green socket but without the circuit diagram for the module (and possibly someone to interpret it!) I have no way of knowing.


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Tttony, thank you for the update, much appreciated.

I am pretty sure that only the middle yellow wire soldered to the screen should be connected to the amplifier. Did you test with only the one antenna lead connected?

Look at this, cut straight from the repair manual:

Aerial amplifier 4 -R113-
1 - Connection TV3 (green) to TV tuner -R78-
2 - Connection DAB (black)
3 - Connection for window aerials (1 - TV/DAB, 2 - DAB, 3 - TV3)

It seems clear that the three options stated in item 3 is mutually exclusive options. You have to choose only one, based on your setup. if the car is only fitted out with a DAB, only the middle lead should be connected to the middle slot on the connector. Connecting up all three to the amp when you only have one option - DAB - will most likely give you wrong antenna length as well as an unhealthy mix of signals. If you haven't tried this, please do.

Btw TV3 is an option for the Japanese market I believe, so it would be strange if the green socket had to be connected to drive the amp.

Also, are you sure you have remembered to turn on power for the DAB antenna in your head unit? If not, the amplifier is not running and your antenna is a passive one. I know you said it was on in your previous test, but still. May be silly, but I would also try only middle antenna lead connected and no power from head unit, just in case DAB reception is meant to be based on passive antenna reception. Wouldn't hurt.

I once trained as an aerial technician, and could work out exact antenna specifications, length, shape and angles based on frequencies and functions etc but that was ages ago. I still know that this matters though.


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Tttony, you may also find some clues in this thread. Same issue, no DAB signal after upgrade. Antenna leads were rearranged and pins grounded or 2 out of the 3 pins shorted/looped, not sure what he mean, but in another thread the explanation is that 2 pins on the amp are shorted with a small piece of wire. See the first post and the first one on page two. Scarce on details though. 
http://audiforum.us/threads/a6-mmi-3g-upgrade.10779/

Here is an example of shorted connector sold in the A6 DAB kit from Kufatec 
http://www.ampire.de/Multimedia-Solutio ... 82&p=23682

Finally, according to the fakra color coding, it may seem that your antenna amp could possibly be for TV only:
http://www.amphenolmexico.com/fakra/fak ... colors.htm

There Is a large number of possibilities to try out and lot of unknowns in finding the right solution. Would be very cool if you succeeded though.

I guess you are in part successful having reception now, but it seems something still is amiss with the set up. .

I have been thinking of getting the DAB amplifier for retrofitting DAB to A4 and test that. At least I can be sure that it is a DAB amplifier. It has three leads and one black fakra and would hopefully do the job. Too bad there is no helpful information or documentation to be found on all the different amplifiers as well as the different aerials/connection points. Ends up being trial and error with a large number of combinations to test.


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Tttony, can you remember the colors of the snipped leads on the glass solder pads? That may be helpful in finding tha right module and order of connections.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

The wires were two black and a blue. the blue one was at the right (the same as the three wires connected to the aerial module on the right side of the hatch).


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

An update guys. Yesterday I carried out a full manual DAB tune of the HU and gained some extra stations. I now have just about as many stations as on the DAB tuner in the house. I am now very happy with that and consider the project to have been a success and have (at last) refitted the hatchback trims.

I never did find out why Audi made the DAB aerial amp module as it appears that no TTs for any world market came factory fitted with DAB tuners. If any body knows differently, please let me know. It may be that the module was designed at the start of the design of the Mk2 with a view to future DAB tuners that never actually materialised. My module has a manufacture date of 2006 and came from Germany on special order and so it is possible that only one batch was made. Therefore supplies may be limited and I suggest that anyone wanting to do the retro-fit get their order in sooner rather that later.

If there is sufficient interest I will be happy to do a shortened version of this thread for the KB.


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Good job Tttony! I hope you do a KB post on this. Please add in the part numbers and where you got the antenna cable with Fakra and SMB(?)

Also, it would be great if you could report back on signals and reception after a few days in use. If it is as may be expected, that is an indication that this works and the parts and connections are right. If much weaker than expected, something may still be amiss with either the amplifier (with its suspicious color coding Brown and green which is reserved for TV rather than black which is reserved for DAB) or order of connecting on the three leads to the screen.

I am going to do this mod and am happy you took it upon you to be the first. I have been thinking about trying to mount this antenna module meant for A4 and which is especially for DAB:
http://www.ampire.de/Audio-Accessories/ ... 81&p=21981

Problem is that there is no info on what the different leads do and thus no guidance whatsoever on how to connect those leads to the TT screen.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

+1 great work i'd be interested in a condensed KB... Especially on trim removal!

Did you have to remove the headlining too?

I'd love to get this done... And while at it would get a rear camera fitted.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

My plan also. DAB aerial and rear view camera in one operation.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

I've also got a RV camera to fit next but I've opted for one that will fit on the centre line above the number plate. That means that the wiring doesn't have to go through the hatch hinge grommet, above the headlining and behind the A pillar trim.


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

Nobody appears to have mentioned why the need for DAB. If you are looking for extra stations then DAB is worth considering. However, in terms of sound quality, in the UK we only have MP2 levels of sound quality (MP3 is bad enough) and so I would question the need to go to all that trouble. As far as I am aware only BBC Radio 3 operates at a reasonable bitrate, but even then it is inferior to good FM reception.

Just saying.


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Fair points BarrieB, but FM is scheduled for termination in 2017. It is no doubt unfortunate that the DAB frequencies are used for cramming in many stations at low bit rate rather than fewer but higher quality stations.

DAB also has some nice features that FM lacks. Also, if you happen to have a DAB capable HU, you might as just as well try using the built in antenna rather than an aftermarket stick on.


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Tttony, where did you get the coax cable with the correct connectors for Pioneer and the antenna module? I want to do the mod.

Also, a few weeks have passed, any new observations on the reception/usability?
Thanks.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

H Sophus,

The 3.5m Fakra to Fakra cable is a VAG part - 000 098 654A. The Fakra housing needs to be removed from the HU end to leave the naked SMB plug. I also had a short (30cm) male Fakra to naked right angled SMB plug that I would have needed if I had used the other (LH) connector on the amp module - 000 098 700.

Details and pictures of all the VAG Fakra cables and adaptors can be found on the www.my-gti.com website.

I am very please with the performance of the mod. Home is with line of sight of the Isle of Wight transmitter but reception is still perfect north of Winchester. Even works four floors down in a MSCP!

I've produced the text for a How To for the KB but most of it relates to trim removal which is covered elsewhere and so I may cut it down to just the electrical bits. What do people think?


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank you very much Tttony. I will order the parts ASAP. 
And, thank you for having the guts to be the first one to do this mod. Much appreciated!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

tttony said:


> I've produced the text for a How To for the KB but most of it relates to trim removal which is covered elsewhere and so I may cut it down to just the electrical bits. What do people think?


Good mod 

As far as the KB goes, please don't cut down the text. Best to have all the information in the one place IMO.

If I miss your post with the text just send me a PM.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi Sophus,

I'm glad to hear that you are going for it!

You also need to order the 3 pin connector housing 1C0973119B and two repair wires 000 979 009E.

The amp module should come with its mounting clip (mine did) but just in case, the part no is WHT 000 025 and it's only pence. The self tapper fixing screw is listed as N90775001 but the one supplied to me under that number had a head that was too big. I now have some of the correct ones if you need one.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Also worth mentioning I could get F%#¥ all DAB reception through France despite rescanning, so don't throw way your FM tuners just yet if you go touring in Europe

Edit: a quick Google shows our neighbours have had another revolution & likely, though not confirmed won't be using UK DAB frequencies - now there's a question for the Dealer over will my factory fitted DAB work in any European country AND will it still have FM

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Parts ordered and the reverse camera already arrived by mail.

In a week or two hopefully all will be installed and working and I can conclude my pioneer upgrade project.

Only problem left is call quality. Will try a different mic than the fiscon and hopefully have some success with that.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Sophus said:


> Only problem left is call quality. Will try a different mic than the fiscon and hopefully have some success with that.


Look forward to the install... And will tackle this after you!!

Interesting about your call issue with the fiscon mine is perfect... Even at motorway speeds its comparable to the oem one.... The standard pioneer one on the speedo was slightly clearer but didnt like it being visible.

Maybe if you remove some foam... Or try pushing it down more within the light module.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

tttony said:


> I also had a short (30cm) male Fakra to naked right angled SMB plug that I would have needed if I had used the other (LH) connector on the amp module - 000 098 700.


Just to be clear - I don't need this to get DAB, right? The end of the 3,5 meter cable with fakra housing removed goes straight into the pioneer?


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm not using the short adaptor cable because the aerial cable is plugged in to the right hand (green) connector on the amp module. If the left hand (brown) connector had given me the expected DAB signal then I would have used the adaptor cable to make it easier to get the cable back to the right side of the car.

It is just possible that my amp module is faulty and not giving the DAB signal on the brown connector.


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Ok, thanks. I will try the green connector first. May try the brown if green not successful. Just removing the trim for a later trial is not too bad.


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Got the parts today and did the install as detailed by Tttony. Everything went problem free. Reception seems excellent. At least I did not lose signal in a tunnel where I used to. Got lots of channels, many more than with the sticker antenna in the glovebox  
Only done A brief test ride, so will give final judgement after a week or two.

The part number for the coax cable is for a 3.5 meter cable. It is barely enough. I recommend going with a 4 meter cable instead, just to make things easier.

I also did the reverse cam install while at it. A bit more complicated. Connected to earth on an earth point on the rear lid. Connected a wire to battery positive to get it going (will connect to reverse light tomorrow so that it is not constantly powered up, draining the battery). Tried the number plate lights first for power, but that did not provide enough I believe - screen was black.

After a short test drive, camera seems to have gone kaput. I got the wrong camera delivered anyway, and have to wait a few weeks for the right on to be delivered. Will check connections tomorrow to see if I find any problems, but believe it is just a crappy camera... Hope the next one is better. China quality sigh...


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi Sophus,

I'm really pleased to hear that the DAB aerial mod was a success for you.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Well done Sophus... Any pics? Which camera did you go for?

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

aquazi said:


> Well done Sophus... Any pics? Which camera did you go for?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


No pictures, sorry. Had more than enough getting the install done. Will post some pictures of the car some day, but it looks very OEM, so not exciting.

The camera install was complicated and still not finished. The Chinese supplier sent me the wrong camera, as they did with 1wheelonly. It is stuck on with blue tack until they send me the right one. It also sits too recessed so upper half of display shows the edge of the rear lid. :?

This is what I ordered:
http://www.smartauto24.com/reverse-came ... -a1-q5-838
I got something completely different.

I just returned from the garage after rewiring and installing a relay to get it to work. Before you start your install, read my post on page two in this thread and save yourself some trouble:
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=981945


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

tttony said:


> Hi Sophus,
> 
> I'm really pleased to hear that the DAB aerial mod was a success for you.


Yes it was, many thanks to you! Really good mod and not too difficult. Well done Tttony!
I look forward to your KB article on this.

Edit: had a long beautiful drive this evening, a bit out in the countryside and I am pleased to let you know that the DAB reception was flawless all the time! In narrow valleys, in tunnels and in underground car park, not once did it skip. This mod works!


----------



## chammock (Apr 29, 2017)

Sorry to pull up an old post but I have today attempted this upgrade and it failed miserably. I purchased the item and connected to the rear screen as per the below.










I connected to the green connector and to my dab unit and searched for DAB stations and got nothing. I also tried the brown connector with the same results, just to confirm it wasn't my DAB I connected the aerial supplied with the unit and got many stations with reasonable signal strength.

I have a couple of questions to anyone who has performed this upgrade.

1. It is heard to tell from the picture (above) but is this taken on the passenger side of the car boot? I noticed on my TT there is a similar looking module on the drivers side of the boot which I assume is probably for the FM signal.

2. What DAB device were you using? The reason I ask is that I was using a "passive" DAB device which is not capable of sending 12v signal back up the aerial maybe this is the reason for my issue as I guess this module requires power to boost the signal?

Some additional information I did identify was that the outside two soldering points on the screen are connected to the corresponding two soldering points on the drivers side, this would suggest as I believe Sophus stated that the only cable that should be connected is the middle one to the middle soldering point, in my mind any additional connections would only weaken what I assume is the FM signal.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

The DAB aerial module does need a "phantom" 12v supply via the aerial cable.


----------



## DWTK (May 14, 2008)

im looking to do this mod also. My DAB receiver is also passive. Could you use somthing like this and splice the cable. The amplifier is for FM but the phantom power should be only to power the amplifier.

https://www.caraudiocentre.co.uk/produc ... 35344.htm#

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Antenna-Phanto ... B00N3TYB7S

Question is which way round do you splice . Any ideas


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

On the one in your first link, the phantom 12v should be on the Fakra plug.


----------



## DWTK (May 14, 2008)

tttony said:


> On the one in your first link, the phantom 12v should be on the Fakra plug.


Thanks TTony . So the Fakra end needs to go to amplifier and the din end needs to go to stereo . One more question how is the reception with the rear windscreen aerial . The alternative I was thinking was replacing the roof fin with a bee sting . But it wont look as good. Also any other tips ?

I think I found the cable I need to add phantom power

Cable : ct27aa110

https://www.dynamicsounds.co.uk/ct27aa1 ... apter.html

Regard

Ish


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

DAB reception with my Pioneer headunit is very good, even a few floors down in a multi storey car park.


----------



## deextr (Sep 22, 2017)

tttony said:


> OK guys, here's an update.
> 
> Over the weekend I removed the trim from inside the hatch which required more pulling force than I expected.
> 
> ...


Reviving this old thread as I wanted to install a DAB antenna. I took off the surround trim to check whats there and found that all the connectors have been populated from factory. Does this mean that there is provision for DAB already in the loom? My car originally came with a Concert system which one of the previous owners upgraded to a RNSe. I have now put in an XTRONS and wanted to use the DAB radio.


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

I think you need to replace the Audi antenna amp with an antenna amp with two outputs, DAB and FM/AM. That'll need a new coax to the HU. Might be easier to connect the existing (or new loss) coax to the antenna direct (ie: no amp in the tailgate), then put the new amp on the body side of the tailgate hinge, to save having to run two cables across the hinge line. I don't think you loose much signal strength over a short run. Not sure of the route the existing coax takes, which is why this suggestion is all theory and no practice! MAC.


----------



## deextr (Sep 22, 2017)

PlasticMac said:


> I think you need to replace the Audi antenna amp with an antenna amp with two outputs, DAB and FM/AM. That'll need a new coax to the HU. Might be easier to connect the existing (or new loss) coax to the antenna direct (ie: no amp in the tailgate), then put the new amp on the body side of the tailgate hinge, to save having to run two cables across the hinge line. I don't think you loose much signal strength over a short run. Not sure of the route the existing coax takes, which is why this suggestion is all theory and no practice! MAC.


What confused me is that the part no. on my amp. is the same used by tttony. So not really sure if I need to change it.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

> I think you need to replace the Audi antenna amp with an antenna amp with two outputs, DAB and FM/AM.





> What confused me is that the part no. on my amp. is the same used by tttony.


The DAB aerial amp is an additional one, it does not replace the existing aerial amp. The part nos. are different. The DAB amp has a J at the end.

The coax cables to both aerial amps are down the right hand side under the headlining side trim and then down behind the A pillar trim.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

If you look at this picture, you can see the plug for the existing aerial amp and then, above it, the space for the DAB amp to be fixed and the three solder pads on the glass.

(Edit by Moderator) 
Also this post - 








How To: Installing Rear Screen DAB Aerial Amp Module


This modification works well and is well worth the effort in my opinion. DAB reception is good and it does away with the need for an ugly stick-on window aerial. This modification should not be attempted unless you are competent/ confident at soldering. The parts required are:- Aerial...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## deextr (Sep 22, 2017)

tttony said:


> If you look at this picture, you can see the plug for the existing aerial amp and then, above it, the space for the DAB amp to be fixed and the three solder pads on the glass.


Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## Xxx999 (Jun 13, 2021)

Is this possible in a mk1 coupe ?


----------

